# Has anybody seen Eddy Merckx lately?



## darkwing duck (May 18, 2004)

He's dropped a load of weight. 

Check the photo from EuroBike

I wonder if he went on the Helga Craig diet


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*He must have*

seen the pointless discussions of Eddy v. Lance and decided to settle it next year!

Oh wait, he saw the hypocrasy pointed out by posters here when he called Ullrich overwieght.

Oh, I got it! He wants his hour record back from Boardman....

(man it's a slow Friday...thank goodness the Vuelta is starting so we can't watch it on TV...)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Jee-zus Christ people, give the guy some credit when it's due. Not only is he the greatest cyclist ever, but he's lost a lot of weight which is never easy.

When some of you guys start to hit around your 40's, you'll see how funny it is.


----------



## Prologue (Jul 4, 2004)

Merckx gets a life time pass in my book. As many wins as he got, in the style he won them... he can be as fat as he wants to be in retirement.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

You said it!


----------



## mtnwing (Aug 30, 2004)

darkwing duck said:


> He's dropped a load of weight.
> 
> Check the photo from EuroBike
> 
> I wonder if he went on the Helga Craig diet


Ax-Lightness/BTP High Carb Diet is the one I recommend. More expensive but a lot easier than Atkins!

Let's hope Eddy's carbon frames follow his lead and drop some weight too! the 04 models are pigs compaired to stuff like Parlee, Calfee and Scott USA. 

-mtnwing
www.roadbikes.net
www.mountainbikes.net


----------

